# Mosquito 10/28



## MOBIL4 (Jan 30, 2011)

My self and Bob got on the lake by 7:30. Moved a couple times and found the perch bite in 9 ft. of water. Hits were light and got better as the morning progressed. Drop shot with. Minnow did the best. Crawlers were worthless. Got some Erie size perch. Largest shy of 12 inches. Thought we were going to fill the live well. At 11:00 it totally shut down! Moved 5 times and couldn’t get one in the boat. Left with 28 perch. Water temperature was about 52 degrees. 























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## russelld (Jun 10, 2013)

Great job glad to hear perch biting


----------



## icebucketjohn (Dec 22, 2005)

Nice


----------



## meats52 (Jul 23, 2014)

Looks like you had a pretty good day. I know that there's some nice perch in there but finding a spot that has more than a couple keepers was some what of a problem for us. I'm glad that you were able to find them.


----------



## MOBIL4 (Jan 30, 2011)

meats52 said:


> Looks like you had a pretty good day. I know that there's some nice perch in there but finding a spot that has more than a couple keepers was some what of a problem for us. I'm glad that you were able to find them.


Believe me we also caught quite a few small ones. I’m talking as small as 4 inches. Takes a special touch to hook those!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Capt.pat (Feb 15, 2018)

My brother and I fished today for crappie. We fished 10:00-2:00 s side drifting 1/16 jigs sinkers tipped with various plastics 2 ft under 1/4 oz barrel sinkers.Blk shad firetail and bleeding shad the best but several other colors produced. Kept 35 and threw back maybe 20-25. Size was 9.5-12 in with most 9.5- 10.5 with 9 being 10.7-12. fished 12-13 fow. Temp started at 54.2 and was 56.1 when we left. Just enough wind for a drift which ranged from .3-.5.


----------



## JamesF (May 20, 2016)

MOBIL4 said:


> Believe me we also caught quite a few small ones. I’m talking as small as 4 inches. Takes a special touch to hook those!
> My brother is Special!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## floater99 (May 21, 2010)

Nice catch perch are at a premium rite now I hear grease bubblinn


----------



## miked913 (Feb 29, 2008)

Good report! Great job! Thanks!

Sent from my moto z3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Capt.pat (Feb 15, 2018)

Today was better than yesterday. Fished same way with same jigs. tails were, pardon the pun, hot again. Water was 55.2 at start 55.8 when we left drifted .5-.6 most of the time till wind stopped for a short while but we still were catching
12-13 fow best.


----------



## Capt.pat (Feb 15, 2018)

Last trip to mosquito on the boat today probably. Brother and I fished 9:30-1:00. S side 14 fow to started at 48.8 and was 48.9 when we left. Boxed 21 biggest was 11. Drifted 1/4 barrel sinkers with 1/16 jigs.. best tails were black shad firetail and bleeding shad. Threw back 13 missed a few lost a few.


----------



## bountyhunter (Apr 28, 2004)

thanks , my boats in a heated bldg. and I,m finally able to go. next half decent day I.m going.


----------

